# Πανεπιστήμια: ριζικές αλλαγές και δημόσια διαβούλευση



## nickel (Sep 27, 2010)

Κάποια εργασιακή πίεση αυτών των ημερών δεν μου έχει αφήσει την ευκαιρία να καλομελετήσω τις αλλαγές που προτείνει η κυβέρνηση, αλλά έχω την υποψία ότι υπάρχει ψωμί για συζήτηση.

Ξεκινώ με έναν απλό σύνδεσμο στο πλούσιο ρεπορτάζ της Ελευθεροτυπίας με τον τίτλο *Πανεπιστήμια Α.Ε.* Φαντάζομαι ότι το «Α.Ε.» δεν σημαίνει «ανώτατη εκπαίδευση». 

Από την αντιπολίτευση η Δημοκρατική Αριστερά του Φώτη Κουβέλη υποστηρίζει ότι «έχει έρθει η ώρα για μια συνολική εκπαιδευτική μεταρρύθμιση, η οποία θα αποτελέσει έναν από τους πυλώνες υπέρβασης της τρέχουσας κρίσης και θα συντονίσει την πορεία της χώρας με τον ενιαίο ευρωπαϊκό και διεθνή χώρο». Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωσή της, θα συμβάλει «σ' έναν ειλικρινή διάλογο για τη μεταρρύθμιση της τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης». 

Τα υπόλοιπα κόμματα της αντιπολίτευσης, στις δηλώσεις που είδα στην «Ε», απαντούν παβλοφικά, με εξαρτημένα αντανακλαστικά κακής αντιπολίτευσης (περίπου όπως ήταν το ΠΑΣΟΚ όταν ήταν αντιπολίτευση). Ρε παλικάρια, επειδή αυτό το πράμα θέλει μια κάποια συναίνεση, υπάρχει ελπίδα για κάτι καλύτερο; Λιγότερο υφάκι _pro bono_ Βόζεμπεργκ και περισσότερη διάθεση να φτιάξουμε την καταβαραθρωμένη;


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 27, 2010)

Εγώ τρελαίνομαι για τέτοιες αλλαγές. 11 χρόνια τώρα σε πανεπιστήμια και ΤΕΙ έχουν δει αρκετά τα ματάκια μου σε βαθμό που να πιστεύω ότι μια αλλαγή, οποιαδήποτε, είναι πάντα καλύτερη από αυτό που έχουμε. 

Επί της ουσίας τώρα, οι εξαγγελίες είναι προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση και όλες οι αλλαγές που προτείνονται είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου σωστές και απαιτούμενες. 

Από την άλλη θα δούμε πάντα αν εφαρμοστούν πώς θα είναι και τι θα γίνει τελικά. 

Ελπίζω συνδικάτα, παρατάξεις, φοιτητές, αριστεροί δεξιοί μεσαίοι κλπ να δουν τι πραγματικά χρειάζεται και να μην ξεκινήσει ένας κύκλος απεργιών και καταλήψεων για να μη χαθούν τα κεκτημένα και οι καρέκλες όπως πάντα. 

Θα υπάρξουν σίγουρα αντιδράσεις και αγκυλώσεις. Εγώ ελπίζω για χάρη αυτής της παιδείας που θέλω να υπηρετώ να μην περάσει η καφρίλα και η νοοτροπία του νεοέλληνα... 

Όσο για τον τίτλο του άρθρου, τον βρίσκω άστοχο τουλάχιστον και απληροφόρητο, ορμώμενο από αντιλήψεις του παρελθόντος... 

Να συμπληρώσω ότι στην Κύπρο που είμαι τώρα όλα αυτά εφαρμόζονται (μικρά τμήματα, διδακτικές μονάδες, χρηματοδότηση κλπ) και έχω εντυπωσιαστεί μέχρι στιγμής από την υψηλή ποιότητα φοιτητών και πανεπιστημίου. 

Υ.Γ. Αυτή τη φορά θα γίνω εγώ μάλλον ο κυνικός και κάποιοι άλλοι οι ρομαντικοί...


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Όσο για τον τίτλο του άρθρου, τον βρίσκω άστοχο τουλάχιστον και απληροφόρητο, ορμώμενο από αντιλήψεις του παρελθόντος...


Ο τίτλος του άρθρου ήταν φτηνό χιούμορ ή φτηνή αντιπολίτευση. Το κύριο άρθρο της εφημερίδας είναι πιο προσεκτικό στις διατυπώσεις και τις επιφυλάξεις του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 27, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ο τίτλος του άρθρου ήταν φτηνό χιούμορ ή φτηνή αντιπολίτευση. Το κύριο άρθρο της εφημερίδας είναι πιο προσεκτικό στις διατυπώσεις και τις επιφυλάξεις του.



Η κατακλείδα όμως του προσεκτικού άρθρου μας θυμίζει πού ζούμε (δική μου έμφαση):


> ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ όμως προσοχή στους κανόνες που η ελληνική πολιτεία, σε συνεργασία με τα ανώτατα ιδρύματα, θα θέσει, ώστε να αποτραπεί ο κίνδυνος κάποια Πανεπιστήμια να γίνουν παραρτήματα επιχειρήσεων. Το άνοιγμα στην αγορά πρέπει να εξυπηρετεί ερευνητικούς σκοπούς του Πανεπιστημίου και όχι το αντίστροφο. Το Πανεπιστήμιο παρέχει γνώσεις και δεξιότητες στους σπουδαστές του. Το ίδιο πρέπει να καθορίζει τη σχέση του με την αγορά, χωρίς όμως το άγχος τής πάση θυσία αναζήτησης πόρων.



Αυτή είναι μία επιφύλαξη που την ακούω συχνά. Τι σημαίνει όμως; Ότι (ένα ή περισσότερα) πανεπιστήμια θα μελετούν τα προβλήματα κάποιου κλάδου ή κάποιας τεράστιας επιχείρησης (π.χ της ελληνικής αυτοκινητοβιομηχανίας :)) και θα «παράγουν» ειδικά εκπαιδευμένους επιστήμονες; Ότι, για παράδειγμα, τα εφτά τουριστικά ΤΕΙ που έχουμε (π.χ. στη Ρόδο και στην Κρήτη) θα έπρεπε να συνεργάζονται με τοπική τουριστική βιομηχανία ώστε να μην μένουν κενά και χωρίς ντόπιους σπουδαστές; Ότι, ξερωγώ, η σχολή ναυπηγών του ΕΜΠ θα γίνει παράρτημα των ναυπηγείων του Σκαραμαγκά; Μα πού αλλού θα δουλέψουν οι ναυπηγοί αν όχι στα ναυπηγεία; Ότι τελικά, οι φοιτητές θα πρέπει να μαθαίνουν πράγματα που θα τους είναι χρήσιμα και για την επαγγελματική τους αποκατάσταση και όχι γενικούρες που θα τους κάνουν δέσμιους του καθε ρουσφετολόγου βουλευτή; Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει τι ακριβώς είναι αυτός ο κίνδυνος;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 27, 2010)

Την ίδια απορία είχα κι εγώ όταν διάβασα το άρθρο. Είναι σίγουρο ότι η σύνδεση των πανεπιστημίων με την αγορά εργασίας έχει και αρνητικές πλευρές, ωστόσο δε ζούμε σε μια ιδανική κοινωνία, η οποία μας επιτρέπει να σπουδάζουμε μόνο και μόνο για τη χαρά της μάθησης. Οι σπουδές, θεωρητικά, πρέπει να έχουν αντίκρισμα στην αγορά εργασίας, κάτι που αυτή τη στιγμή δεν προσφέρουν, τουλάχιστον όχι σε μεγάλο βαθμό.


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2010)

Ελπίζω να σημαίνει αυτό που γράφει και με το οποίο μπορούμε εύκολα να συμφωνήσουμε: να μη γίνουν τα πανεπιστήμια «παραρτήματα επιχειρήσεων». Βεβαίως, να έχουν σχέση με το σύνολο του κλάδου και οι ναυπηγοί με τα ναυπηγεία. Αλλά να μην έχουμε σχολές να κάνουν μελέτες για συγκεκριμένες _επιχειρήσεις_ σε βάρος άλλων επιχειρήσεων του κλάδου. (Εκτός αν φτιάχνουν μια ολόκληρη νέα πτέρυγα... :) )


----------



## rogne (Sep 27, 2010)

Προσωπικά ομολογώ ότι όταν διαβάζω (και ακούω) για "σύνδεση αξιολόγησης-χρηματοδότησης", για "διεθνείς οίκους αξιολόγησης", για "ξένους εμπειρογνώμονες", για "φοιτητικές κάρτες-κουπόνια", για "ψηφιακά συγγράμματα", για "Καλλικράτη στα ΑΕΙ", για "ευελιξία στη διαμόρφωση πτυχίων", κ.ο.κ., ένα σύγκρυο με πιάνει: κούφιες τεχνοκρατικές εξαγγελίες που δεν μπορεί κανείς παρά να υποθέσει ότι υποκρύπτουν κακές προθέσεις. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να προωθείς το αγοραίο πανεπιστήμιο για να γλιτώσεις από το αρτηριοσκληρωτικό, "της Μεταπολίτευσης". Έχει βέβαια και καλά σημεία όλο αυτό το πρόγραμμα που διακηρύσσει ασαφώς η κυβέρνηση (πριμοδότηση των Σχολών έναντι των Τμημάτων, κατάργηση της συνδιοίκησης των φοιτητών, κατάργηση των εξεταστικών), αλλά ειλικρινά πιστεύω ότι στην πράξη θα γυρίσουν ανάποδα: η πριμοδότηση των Σχολών θα γίνει διοικητικός συγκεντρωτισμός, η κατάργηση της συνδιοίκησης κατάργηση του ασύλου, η κατάργηση των εξεταστικών κατακερματισμός των πτυχίων, και πάει λέγοντας. Δεν βλέπω δηλαδή ούτε ένα στοιχείο κεντρικής εκπαιδευτικής πολιτικής στο όλο σχέδιο, κάτι που να το συνέχει και να του δίνει αυτονομία - μόνο οικονομικό φιλελευθερισμό εφαρμοσμένο στα ΑΕΙ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 27, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ελπίζω να σημαίνει αυτό που γράφει και με το οποίο μπορούμε εύκολα να συμφωνήσουμε: να μη γίνουν τα πανεπιστήμια «παραρτήματα επιχειρήσεων». Βεβαίως, να έχουν σχέση με το σύνολο του κλάδου και οι ναυπηγοί με τα ναυπηγεία. Αλλά να μην έχουμε σχολές να κάνουν μελέτες για συγκεκριμένες _επιχειρήσεις_ σε βάρος άλλων επιχειρήσεων του κλάδου. (Εκτός αν φτιάχνουν μια ολόκληρη νέα πτέρυγα... :) )



Επειδή στο θεωρητικό, αυτό το «όχι σε βάρος άλλων επιχειρήσεων», συμφωνούμε, πώς θα μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει αυτό το «σε βάρος άλλων»στην Ελλάδα; Εννοώ κάποια πρακτικά παραδείγματα, πέρα από το θεωρητικό (πίσω από το οποίο βλέπω ήδη να σηκώνονται ταμπούρια.) Εδώ έχουμε περισσότερες σχολές ανά κλάδο από σοβαρές (με την έννοια του βαλκανικού έστω μεγέθους) αντίστοιχες κλαδικές επιχειρήσεις που να χρειάζονται εξειδικευμένη έρευνα --ή όχι;

Edit: Είδα και τις επιφυλάξεις του rogne. Δεν έχει άδικο, στην Ελλάδα ζούμε. Αλλά από αυτή την Ελλάδα πρέπει να ξεφύγουμε κάπως. Ας βρούμε τα σωστά, να τα στηρίξουμε.


----------



## rogne (Sep 27, 2010)

> Επειδή στο θεωρητικό, αυτό το «όχι σε βάρος άλλων επιχειρήσεων», συμφωνούμε, πώς θα μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει αυτό το «σε βάρος άλλων»στην Ελλάδα; Εννοώ κάποια πρακτικά παραδείγματα, πέρα από το θεωρητικό



Τα επιχειρησιακά πανεπιστήμια είναι κάτι απαξιωμένο παντού αλλού εκτός ίσως από την Ελλάδα του μέλλοντος. Μου έρχεται στο νου μια τέτοια ιστορία πριν από μερικά χρόνια στη Γαλλία: επαρχιακό πανεπιστήμιο που χρηματοδοτούταν από τοπικό παράρτημα πολυεθνικής - έκλεισε το παράρτημα, έκλεισε το πανεπιστήμιο, έμειναν άνεργοι οι απόφοιτοι... Δεν νομίζω ότι επαναλήφθηκε έκτοτε το πείραμα... Δυστυχώς δεν έχω πρόχειρες τις λεπτομέρειες: περιοχή, ποια πολυεθνική ήταν, κλπ. Θυμάμαι πάντως ακόμα τα παιδιά που μοίραζαν κείμενα διαμαρτυρίας στην BnF, κάπου γύρω στο 2005-2006.

Πρακτικά, εύκολα φαντάζεται κανείς κάτι παρόμοιο και στα καθ' ημάς, χωρίς καν να μπουν πολυεθνικές στη χρηματοδότηση. 5-6 ονόματα να σκεφτούμε, μεγαλοπαραγόντων της χώρας που θα μπορούσαν να χρηματοδοτήσουν κατ' αποκλειστικότητα πανεπιστήμια, και τους βλέπουμε ήδη να σκοτώνονται μεταξύ τους με θύματα τελικά τα πανεπιστήμια και τους απόφοιτους...


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω λεπτομέρειες για τις σχέσεις των σχολών θετικής κατεύθυνσης με την αγορά εργασίας, αλλά ανάμεσα σε δύο άκρα (την πλήρη αποσύνδεση και την πλήρη εξάρτηση), ας τους φωτίσει κάποιος να βρουν την καλύτερη μέση οδό. Στα δικά μας: Επειδή άλλαξαν πολλές φορές τα προγράμματα από τα δικά μου τα χρόνια, είμαι περίεργος να μάθω πόσο κοντά βρίσκονται π.χ. το Τμήμα Αγγλικής Γλώσσας και Φιλολογίας (ΤΑΓΦ) του Καποδιστριακού ή το Μεταφραστικό του Ιονίου στις ειδικότερες δεξιότητες που ζητά η αγορά από τους πτυχιούχους. Κάποιοι που πρόσφατα πήραν το χαρτί και έχουν ανακαλύψει τι ζητά η αγορά, πόσο μεγάλο ποσοστό των σπουδών τους θα έλεγαν ότι πρέπει να επικαιροποιηθεί (να πεταχτεί στα άχρηστα και να αντικατασταθεί από πιο σύγχρονη ύλη);


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 27, 2010)

Σωστές οι απορίες του rogne αλλά εμένα προσωπικά με θλίβει το γεγονός ότι επειδή ζούμε στην Ελλάδα όπου τίποτα δεν γίνεται σωστά να σκεφτόμαστε πως καλύτερα να μη γίνουν αλλαγές, αφού ποιος ξέρει πώς θα εφαρμοστούν... 

Ποιος ξέρει; Ίσως και να εφαρμοστούν έστω στο ελάχιστο σωστά.

Και μόνο οι εξεταστικές να καταργηθούν, η συνδιοίκηση των πανεπιστημίων από τους φοιτητές και να μπουν οι διδακτικές μονάδες και το αναμορφωμένο πρόγραμμα σπουδών, εγώ τουλάχιστον θα είμαι ευχαριστημένος...

Τώρα δεν είμαι!


----------



## SBE (Sep 30, 2010)

Έχοντας διαβάσει στα πεταχτά τα προτεινόμενα, θυμάμαι ότι η σύνδεση σπουδών και αγοράς εργασίας ήταν κάτι το οποίο άκουγα κι εγώ σα φοιτήτρια πολύ και μάλιστα θυμάμαι και την ΠΣΚ να το ζητάει (ναι, ακόμα κι η ΠΣΚ). Δηλαδη δεν είναι καινούργιο φρούτο. 
Με την εμπειρία από αλλού πλέον ξέρω ότι ορισμένες σχολές δεν προσφέρονται για τέτοιες σχέσεις, και τα πανεπιστήμια στηρίζουν τις σχολές αυτές από τα χρήματα που βγάζουν άλλες σχολές, είτε με δωρεές και χρηματοδότηση από τα χρήματα που πάνε σε τέχνες και γράμματα. 
Όμως... η διασύνδεση με τη βιομηχανία προϋποθέτει την ύπαρξη βιομηχανίας. 

ΥΓ Και φυσικά εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι στο θέμα της διδασκαλίας τα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια δεν υστερούν από άλλα, κι ας έχουν δεκαπέντε εξεταστικές.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 30, 2010)

> Και φυσικά εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι στο θέμα της διδασκαλίας τα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια δεν υστερούν από άλλα, κι ας έχουν δεκαπέντε εξεταστικές.



Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου, αλλά επειδή ξέρω ότι μένεις και διδάσκεις στο Λονδίνο, πες μας λίγο πώς κάνεις τη δουλειά σου εκεί και θα σου πω κι εγώ ή και άλλοι πώς γίνεται εδώ... 

Οι εξεταστικές όμως είναι ένα σύστημα που δεν προωθεί τη γνώση και την κριτική ικανότητα αλλά διαιωνίζει την παπαγαλία και προστατεύει τους φοιτητές που δεν πατάνε ποτέ σε όλο το εξάμηνο και όταν έρθει ο Ιούνιος ή ο Φεβρουάριος γεμίζουν ασφυκτικά τα αμφιθέατρα και τις αίθουσες. 

Για μένα, οι υποχρεωτικές παρουσίες και η κατάργηση κάποιων, αν όχι όλων, εξεταστικών είναι αλληλένδετα πράγματα. Όταν ο φοιτητής ακόμα και κατόπιν εξαναγκασμού έρχεται στην τάξη και ακούει τον (καλό) καθηγητή, τότε μπορεί να πιστοποιήσει τη γνώση και την κατανόηση του αντικειμένου μέσα στην τάξη και όχι διαβάζοντας μια μέρα στο τέλος και αντιγράφοντας από τον μπροστινό του ό,τι δεν ξέρει. Επίσης, τρόπον τινά θα αναγκαστούν οι καθηγητές να κάνουν ακόμα καλύτερες παραδόσεις αφού θα απαλλαγούν από τον όποιο ωχαδερφισμό έχουν σκεπτόμενοι ότι έτσι κι αλλιώς θα έρθουν οι φοιτητές στο τέλος παπαγαλίζοντας ένα βιβλίο εκατονταετίας ώστε να τους βάλουν βαθμό και να ξεμπερδεύουν. 

Εγώ ανέκαθεν έβαζα εργασίες και εβδομαδιαία assignments τονίζοντας στους φοιτητές μου ότι πρέπει να απαλλαγούν από το άγχος των εξετάσεων και ότι το μάθημα το περνάνε μέσα στην τάξη. Μέχρι στιγμής, ήμουν τυχερός και είχε επιτυχία το σύστημα αυτό... Ξέρετε όμως πόσες εργατοώρες θέλεις για να διορθώνεις συνέχεια μικρές ή μεγάλες εργασίες προσεκτικά; 

Όλα είναι ωραία όταν υπάρχει θέληση και συνείδηση... και σίγουρα όλα γίνονται... :)


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 30, 2010)

Δεν με βρίσκουν καθόλου σύμφωνη οι υποχρεωτικές παρουσίες στη δημόσια παιδεία, ιδιαίτερα σε θεωρητικά μαθήματα. Γενικά, δεν με βρίσκει σύμφωνη η οποιαδήποτε μορφή εξαναγκασμού στον χώρο της μάθησης. Κτγμ είναι άλλη μια ευκαιρία για κατάχρηση εξουσίας από τους διδάσκοντες (εννοώ τη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία από αυτούς, που θα έπρεπε να βρίσκεται πολύ, πολύ μακριά από τον χώρο της εκπαίδευσης) και για αντιπαραγωγική δυσαρέσκεια από τους διδασκόμενους -ας μην ξεχνάμε εξάλλου πως στα πανεπιστήμια φοιτούν ενήλικοι, όχι παιδιά.

Από τη δική μου εμπειρία έχω διαπιστώσει πως, όταν το διδακτικό υλικό είναι εκσυγχρονισμένο και πλήρες, όταν οι διδάσκοντες είναι καλοί στη δουλειά τους και οι συνθήκες ευνοϊκές γενικότερα, οι φοιτητές θα ενδιαφερθούν και θα πάνε από μόνοι τους -και ο καθένας θ' αποκομίσει ό,τι μπορεί. Στα πρώτα μαθήματα του έτους/εξαμήνου (ή στα πρώτα μαθήματα κάποιου καθηγητή) θυμάμαι τις αίθουσες γεμάτες. Το αν θα παρέμεναν γεμάτες και μετά τις πρώτες δυο βδομάδες όμως ήταν στο χέρι του διδάσκοντα (και, τουλάχιστον στη δική μου περίπτωση, οι 9 στους 10 έκαναν μάθημα με μονοψήφια νούμερα στο τέλος). Στη σχολή μου δεν είχαμε υποχρεωτικές παρουσίες, όλοι όμως γνωρίζαμε πως για κάποιους διδάσκοντες η υποχρεωτική παρουσία ήταν άγραφος νόμος -και δεν χρειάζεται, πιστεύω, να σας πω πόσο εύκολο είναι να δώσεις το παρόν για τους τύπους αλλά να κοιμάσαι με τα μάτια ανοιχτά...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 30, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι στον ακαδημαϊκό χώρο, η υποχρεωτική παρουσία θα έρθει... εθελοντικά αν το μάθημα γίνεται όπως το περιγράφει ο Αζιμούθιος (ενδιαφέρον, με πρακτικά συνεχή συμμετοχή με ασκήσεις και πειράματα --και την επακόλουθη δέσμευση του καθηγητή να συμμετέχει και αυτός) αλλά και _με εξετάσεις με ανοιχτά βιβλία_.

Μου είναι αδιανόητο πώς μπορεί να γίνονται εξετάσεις σε οποιοδήποτε πανεπιστημιακό (ίσως και όχι μόνο) μάθημα χωρίς ανοιχτά βιβλία, όταν η ουσία της ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης είναι να έχεις χωνέψει την ύλη, να ξέρεις πού βρίσκεται αυτό ακριβώς που ζητάς για να το εντοπίζεις γρήγορα, και να μπορείς να δημιουργήσεις καινούργια πράγματα. Ότι είναι δύσκολο για τον καθηγητή να οργανώνει τέτοιες εξετάσεις, αυτό ξαναπέστο.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 30, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μου είναι αδιανόητο πώς μπορεί να γίνονται εξετάσεις σε οποιοδήποτε πανεπιστημιακό (ίσως και όχι μόνο) μάθημα χωρίς ανοιχτά βιβλία, όταν η ουσία της ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης είναι να έχεις χωνέψει την ύλη, να ξέρεις πού βρίσκεται αυτό ακριβώς που ζητάς για να το εντοπίζεις γρήγορα, και να μπορείς να δημιουργήσεις καινούργια πράγματα.


Είναι σαν να ζητάς από μεταφραστή να περάσει από τεστ χωρίς να έχει μαζί του λεξικά.


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 30, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Είναι σαν να ζητάς από μεταφραστή να περάσει από τεστ χωρίς να έχει μαζί του λεξικά.



Ακριβώς έτσι ήταν οι εισαγωγικές εξετάσεις του Ιονίου όταν μπήκα. Και στο πρώτο έτος είχαμε έναν καθηγητή που απαγόρευε τα λεξικά στις εξετάσεις του.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 30, 2010)

Τότε, δεν πρέπει να απορούμε που μερικοί μεταφραστές έχουν πάρει διαζύγιο με τα λεξικά.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 30, 2010)

> Δεν με βρίσκουν καθόλου σύμφωνη οι υποχρεωτικές παρουσίες στη δημόσια παιδεία, ιδιαίτερα σε θεωρητικά μαθήματα. Γενικά, δεν με βρίσκει σύμφωνη η οποιαδήποτε μορφή εξαναγκασμού στον χώρο της μάθησης. Κτγμ είναι άλλη μια ευκαιρία για κατάχρηση εξουσίας από τους διδάσκοντες (εννοώ τη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία από αυτούς, που θα έπρεπε να βρίσκεται πολύ, πολύ μακριά από τον χώρο της εκπαίδευσης) και για αντιπαραγωγική δυσαρέσκεια από τους διδασκόμενους -ας μην ξεχνάμε εξάλλου πως στα πανεπιστήμια φοιτούν ενήλικοι, όχι παιδιά.



Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι δεν συμφωνώ μαζί σου, όπως και με τον δόκτορα... Γενικώς νομίζω ότι όλοι συμφωνούμε εδώ μέσα... 
Παρόλα αυτά να τονίσω ότι τα πράγματα δεν είναι έτσι όταν περνάς *στην αντίπερα όχθη*. Κατανοώ το δικαίωμα επιλογής, κατανοώ ότι εγώ είμαι από τους τυχερούς που είτε επειδή κάνω καλά τη δουλειά μου είτε επειδή πολλές φορές διδάσκω πρακτικά μαθήματα όπως η λογοτεχνική μετάφραση ας πούμε είτε λόγω του συνδυασμού και των δύο, έχω ακροατήριο. Να θυμίσω όμως ότι το κριτήριο των 18-22, με χρόνια τριβή σε λανθασμένες πολιτικές και διδασκαλίες και την επακόλουθη διαφθορά σωστής αντίληψης και κρίσης που φέρνει η παιδεία στην Ελλάδα, δεν είναι πάντα το καλύτερο όσον αφορά στην επιλογή των μαθημάτων. Έχω τύχει να είμαι συνάδελφος με διακεκριμένους του χώρου τους και αποδεδειγμένα καλούς και στη δουλειά τους (για να σας προλάβω να μην πείτε ότι άλλο η γνώση και άλλο η μεταδοτικότητα) που δεν είχαν κοινό, ξέρετε γιατί; Γιατί το μάθημά τους θεωρούνταν "δύσκολο" και γιατί ήταν θεωρία... και όχι χειροτεχνία... Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα ήταν όταν δούλευα στο τμήμα Θεατρικών Σπουδών στο Ναύπλιο που τα παιδιά γέμιζαν ασφυκτικά τις αίθουσες της ενδυματολογίας και της σκηνογραφίας και της υποκριτικής και σε μαθήματα ιστορίας θεάτρου ή ιστορίας υποκριτικής ή άλλα ενδιαφέροντα θεωρητικά δεν πατούσαν γιατί δεν καταλάβαιναν ότι για να φτάσουμε στην πράξη θέλουμε και θεωρία και ότι για να κάνουν αυτά που έκαναν κάποιοι διάβασαν πρώτα θεωρία. Αλλά ξέρετε τι έλεγαν; Θα τα διαβάσουμε στο τέλος και θα γράψουμε. 
Ε, λοιπόν, εγώ αυτά τα παιδιά μπορώ να τα εμπιστευτώ ότι θα έρθουν στο μάθημά μου; 
*Η έμπνευση *είναι κάτι που είναι πολύ σημαντικό και δουλεύω σε όλη μου τη ζωή σχεδόν για να πετύχω να την παρέχω... αλλά η έμπνευση πρέπει να έχει και το ακροατήριό της και είμαι σίγουρος ότι όλοι έχουν να κερδίσουν περισσότερα από το να πηγαίνουν στα μαθήματα παρά από το να μην πηγαίνουν και το αν θα κάνει μάθημα ο καθηγητής ή όχι να εξαρτάται από το whim του καθενός... Ακόμα και αυτός που κοιμάται με ανοιχτά μάτια, θα κάνει υπνοπαιδεία.  

Ας μη μας πιάνει σύνδρομο καταδίωξης και παραβίασης της ελευθερίας μας σε ένα τόσο απλό πράγμα. Ας δούμε τα θετικά του που είναι πολύ περισσότερα για το σαθρό εκπαιδευτικό μας σύστημα... Δεν νομίζω ότι έπαθε κανείς ποτέ κάτι από μια παρακολούθηση... :)


----------



## agezerlis (Sep 30, 2010)

SBE said:


> μάλιστα θυμάμαι και την ΠΣΚ να το ζητάει (ναι, ακόμα κι η ΠΣΚ). .



ΠΣΚ σημαίνει Παρασκευοσαββατοκύριακο.


----------



## rogne (Sep 30, 2010)

> ΠΣΚ σημαίνει Παρασκευοσαββατοκύριακο.



...Και είναι γενικά πιο ευχάριστο από τη χιλιοτραγουδισμένη ΠΚΣ.

Στη σημερινή _Athens Voice_ υπάρχουν δυο κείμενα που, κατά τη γνώμη μου, δείχνουν αντίστοιχα πώς θα έπρεπε και πώς δεν θα έπρεπε να γίνεται η συζήτηση για τη νέα μεταρρύθμιση στα ΑΕΙ. 

Το πρώτο είναι του Ν. Γεωργιάδη: ψύχραιμο, καυστικό, ισορροπημένο, λέει τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους και αποδίδει τις βασικές ευθύνες εκεί που πρέπει. Πάνω στη βάση της κριτικής που αναπτύσσει ο κ. Γεωργιάδης, ναι, μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε σοβαρά για μεταρρύθμιση.

Το δεύτερο είναι της Σ. Τριανταφύλλου και, περιέργως, είναι παλιό (δεν ξέρω γιατί αναδημοσιεύεται): στην ηλεκτρονική του εκδοχή έχει ημερομηνία 15 Ιουλίου 2009! Αν ξέρει κανείς τι γράφει και ξαναγράφει για τα πανεπιστήμια η κ. Τριανταφύλλου, καμία έκπληξη: μια "ανάλυση" μονοδιάστατη, έντονα προκατειλημμένη, ιδεολογικά φορτισμένη ως εκεί που δεν παίρνει, φωνασκεί και κάνει την τρίχα τριχιά για να καταπιεί, προφανώς, ευκολότερα την κάμηλο (ο κώνωψ περισσεύει εδώ). Στη βάση της "κριτικής" της, κάθε συζήτηση για εκπαιδευτική μεταρρύθμιση στα ΑΕΙ γίνεται απλό προκάλυμμα για την εφαρμογή αυταρχικών νεοφιλελεύθερων πολιτικών. 

Όποιος και όποια αντέχει, ας συγκρίνει τα δυο κείμενα: νομίζω ότι έχει ενδιαφέρον να αρχίσει να φαίνεται επιτέλους, στο θέμα των πανεπιστημίων, όχι μόνο η άβυσσος που χωρίζει αυτά τα συγκεκριμένα κείμενα, αλλά και η άβυσσος που χωρίζει γενικότερα την κριτική σκέψη από την ιδεοληψία.


----------



## SBE (Oct 1, 2010)

Απάντηση όλα σε ένα. 
Σχετικά με τον τρόπο αξιολόγησης: Εγώ στην Ελλάδα θυμάμαι πολύ σπάνια εξετάσεις χωρίς ανοιχτά βιβλία, και μάλιστα θυμάμαι ότι τα ελάχιστα μαθήματα που δεν είχαν εργασία ή εξετάσεις με ανοιχτό βιβλίο τα φοβόμασταν και τα αποφεύγαμε αν ήταν επιλογής. Στην προηγμένη Αγγλία τέτοιες εξετάσεις θεωρούνται φασαρία γιατί ο διδάσκων θα πρέπει να βάλει θέματα πιο προχωρημένα και συνεπώς να διδάσκει και πιο προχωρημένα. Το σύστημα των ανοιχτών βιβλίων είναι αμερικάνικο, όχι αγγλικό. Επίσης εδώ δουλεύει πολύ το past exam paper. Αγοράζεις από το πανεπιστήμιο τα θέματα της τελευταίας τριετίας, τα μελετάς κι είσαι έτοιμος, γιατί κάθε χρόνο βάζουν τα ίδια. 
Και για παράδειγμα, στο μάθημα Δορυφορικές Τηλεπικοινωνίες στην Ελλάδα είχα πάρει 10 στο διαγώνισμα με ανοιχτά βιβλία. Ένα χρόνο αργότερα έδωσα εξετάσεις Δορυφορικές Τηλεπικοινωνίες στην Αγγλία χωρίς βιβλία, χωρίς καν τυπολόγιο και πήρα 28%. Τα θέματα δεν ήταν δύσκολα, αλλά δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να θυμηθώ τύπους απ'εξω. Τους πιο κοινούς ίσως ναι, αλλά αυτούς τους σιδηροδρόμους του μαθήματος με τίποτα. 
Όσο για την υποχρεωτική παρακολούθηση τη θεωρώ ανοησία. Αν ο φοιτητής βλέπει ότι επωφελείται από το μάθημα θα πάει να το παρακολουθήσει. Αν δεν το αντιλαμβάνεται κακό του κεφαλιού του, ενήλικος είναι, αποφασίζει μόνος του. Παρόλο που ο διδάσκων θα ήθελε να τον πάρει από το χεράκι και να τον καθοδηγήσει, δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι δεν μπορούμε να διορθώσουμε όλα τα στραβά όλου του κόσμου, ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί δρόμοι που οδηγούν στη μάθηση- κάποιοι μαθαίνουν και χωρίς να τους τα κάνει λιανά κανένας και χωρίς να καθίσουν σε αμφιθέατρο- και ότι οι φοιτητές κι οι δάσκαλοι είναι ισότιμα μέλη στην κοινότητα της μάθησης και πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζονται σαν ενήλικες όλοι. Δεν είναι το παιδί των πέντε χρονών που το πας με το ζόρι στο σχολείο και κάθε τρεις και λίγο το πιέζεις να καθίσει να κάνει τις ασκήσεις του. Κι όπως είπα, δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο το πως μαθαίνει κανείς. Είχα συμφοιτητή που πήρε πτυχίο με άριστα και δεν είχε πατήσει ποτέ στα μαθήματα κι άμα ήταν εξέταση με ανοιχτό βιβλίο ξεφύλλιζε εκείνη την ώρα το βιβλίο και έγραφε άριστα, το μυαλό ήταν έτη φωτός μπροστά. 

Πρόσφατα μου έδωσαν ένα βιβλιαράκι όπου ο κάθε καθηγητής είχε γράψει δυο λόγια για το μάθημά του για να διαλέξουμε. Ο ένας τόνιζε ότι ήθελε:
α. να είμαστε στην ώρα μας και να μην λείψουμε από κανένα μάθημα
β. να έχουμε διαβάσει από πριν όλη τη σχετική βιβλιογραφία
γ. να μη μιλάμε, μη μασάμε τσίχλα στην τάξη κλπ.
Έλεος! Μήπως θα μας βάλει τιμωρία άμα δεν τα κάνουμε αυτά;


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 1, 2010)

> Αν δεν το αντιλαμβάνεται κακό του κεφαλιού του, ενήλικος είναι, αποφασίζει μόνος του. Παρόλο που ο διδάσκων θα ήθελε να τον πάρει από το χεράκι και να τον καθοδηγήσει, δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι δεν μπορούμε να διορθώσουμε όλα τα στραβά όλου του κόσμου, ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί δρόμοι που οδηγούν στη μάθηση- κάποιοι μαθαίνουν και χωρίς να τους τα κάνει λιανά κανένας και χωρίς να καθίσουν σε αμφιθέατρο- και ότι οι φοιτητές κι οι δάσκαλοι είναι ισότιμα μέλη στην κοινότητα της μάθησης και πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζονται σαν ενήλικες όλοι. Δεν είναι το παιδί των πέντε χρονών που το πας με το ζόρι στο σχολείο και κάθε τρεις και λίγο το πιέζεις να καθίσει να κάνει τις ασκήσεις του. Κι όπως είπα, δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο το πως μαθαίνει κανείς. Είχα συμφοιτητή που πήρε πτυχίο με άριστα και δεν είχε πατήσει ποτέ στα μαθήματα κι άμα ήταν εξέταση με ανοιχτό βιβλίο ξεφύλλιζε εκείνη την ώρα το βιβλίο και έγραφε άριστα, το μυαλό ήταν έτη φωτός μπροστά.



Εμένα τώρα μου αρέσει αυτή η συζήτηση και τη συνεχίζω... :)

Ο συμφοιτητής σου είναι στατιστικό λάθος επομένως δεν τον λαμβάνουμε καν υπόψη στην εξίσωση αν θέλουμε να βγάλουμε ένα γενικό συμπέρασμα... 

Ενήλικες ναι. Παραπλανημένοι πλην όμως. Χωρίς καμία καθοδήγηση, χωρίς κανένα όραμα, χωρίς καμία διευκρίνιση τι εστί πανεπιστήμιο. Μπαφιασμένοι από τα 9 χρόνια υποχρεωτικής παρακολούθησης αποφασίζουν να βγάλουν το άχτι τους σε λάθος μέρος... 

Αλήθεια, αναρωτηθείτε πόσες φορές έχουμε μετανιώσει που προτιμήσαμε τον καφέ αντί για την παρακολούθηση... κρίνοντας με εσφαλμένα κριτήρια... Εγώ πάντως πλέον, αρκετές. Άρα...

Αλλά ας μην εστιάζουμε στην παρακολούθηση. Καμία άλλη άποψη από κανέναν; Όχι; :)


----------



## SBE (Oct 1, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Ενήλικες ναι. Παραπλανημένοι πλην όμως. Χωρίς καμία καθοδήγηση, χωρίς κανένα όραμα, χωρίς καμία διευκρίνιση τι εστί πανεπιστήμιο. Μπαφιασμένοι από τα 9 χρόνια υποχρεωτικής παρακολούθησης αποφασίζουν να βγάλουν το άχτι τους σε λάθος μέρος...



Κι αυτό μέρος της ζωής είναι. 
Θα μπορούσες να πεις ότι είναι επίσης σεξουαλικά καταπιεσμένοι έφηβοι, γιατί διάβαζαν ενώ οι συνομήλικοι τους το έριχναν έξω, και τώρα βρήκαν την ευκαιρία να βγάλουν το άχτι τους (και τα μάτια τους) μακρυά από την οικογένεια. 
Μπορείς να πεις ότι είναι ψηφοφόροι χωρίς καμιά καθοδήγηση, ψηφίζουν για πρώτη φορά χωρίς όραμα, χωρίς καμία διευκρίνιση τι εστί πολιτική κλπ κλπ. 
Δεν είναι δουλειά του πανεπιστημιακού δάσκαλου να τους πάρει από το χεράκι. Ούτε χρειάζεται να τους δικαιολογούμε ότι είναι εξουθενωμένοι από το σύστημα. 
Να το πω πιο αναλυτικά: αν και μου αρέσει να διορθώνω γραπτά που δεν έχουν ούτε ένα λάθος και να μιλάω με φοιτητές που ασκούν την κριτική σκέψη τους και ψάχνονται λίγο παραπάνω, έχω συμβιβαστεί με αυτό που αρχικά θεωρούσα απαράδεκτο, ότι δηλαδή η βάση εδώ είναι το 40%. Ένα γραπτό του 40 έχει σοβαρές ελλείψεις. Όμως το πανεπιστήμιο θεωρεί ότι το 40 είναι επαρκές, και η πράξη μου δείχνει ότι τελικά είναι. Προσπαθείς να τους ξυπνήσεις, αλλά δεν μπορείς να κάνεις θαύματα (αν και είναι ωραία όταν γίνονται θαύματα). 

Δυστυχώς, δεν έχω χρόνο να εμβαθύνω αυτή τη στιγμή, ίσως αργότερα. Γενικά όμως ένα πρόβλημα που έχω παρατηρήσει στους Έλληνες φοιτητές, ακόμα και σε μεταπτυχιακό επίπεδο, είναι ότι δεν έχουν τόσο ξεκάθαρο το τι κάνουν και γιατί το κάνουν. Συγκρίνω τώρα πρόσφατη συζήτηση με μεταπτυχιακούς φοιτητές, ομάδα με πολλούς Γάλλους και Έλληνες. Από τους Έλληνες το 50% ήταν πολύ φλου στο γιατί επέλεξε το συγκεκριμένο μάθημα και τι ήθελε στο μέλλον- κι όλοι ήταν με υποτροφίες, που σημαίνει ότι κυνήγησαν αυτό που κάνουν. Οι Γάλλοι ήταν εντελώς ξεκάθαροι, αν και είχαν αβεβαιότητες, ήταν ικανοί να δώσουν απάντηση στην ερώτηση τι κάνεις και γιατί το κάνεις, αντιλαμβανόμενοι πως ό,τι πουν δεν σημαίνει ότι τους δεσμεύει, όλοι έχουμε δικαίωμα να αλλάζουμε γνώμη. Αυτό νομίζω είναι καλό παράδειγμα της διαφοράς νοοτροπίας. 

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω χρόνο να γράψω κι άλλα και νομίζω ότι έχω ξεφύγει από το θέμα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Εγώ θα πάω πίσω, στα άρθρα της AV. Όταν ξεκινώ να διαβάσω ένα άρθρο του Νίκου Γεωργιάδη, συνήθως δεν ξέρω τι να περιμένω, οπότε αφήνομαι να με εκπλήξει ευχάριστα ή δυσάρεστα. Τι θέλει να μας πει τώρα; «Το κράτος φαλίρισε, τα λεφτά έγιναν λιγότερα, η φτώχεια φέρνει γκρίνια και η γκρίνια το ρουφιανιλίκι. […] Σε μία κατάσταση πανικού κάποιος πρέπει να πληρώσει τη νύφη». Σ’ αυτά συνοψίζεται το πρόβλημα της ανώτερης παιδείας μας; Επειδή έχουμε οικονομική κρίση ανακαλύψαμε και κρίση στην παιδεία;

Από την άλλη, ξέρω πια τι να περιμένω από ένα άρθρο της Σώτης Τριανταφύλλου (στην έντυπη AV δεν αναφέρεται παλιά ημερομηνία), οπότε διάβασα τα αναμενόμενα, όπως:

είμαστε πρώτοι στη φοιτητική μετανάστευση (60.000 Έλληνες σπουδάζουν στο εξωτερικό), εκτός του ότι στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν 220.000 προπτυχιακοί και 68.000 μεταπτυχιακοί φοιτητές, είμαστε τελευταίοι στην ανάγνωση βιβλίων και στη γενική φιλομάθεια.
εγχώρια και παγκοσμίως μοναδική ερμηνεία του πανεπιστημιακού ασύλου […] Άρα, το άσυλο, υπό τη σημερινή έννοια, πρέπει να καταργηθεί.
με προϋπόθεση τη νομιμότητα, χρειάζεται αναβάθμιση, εκσυγχρονισμός και εντατικοποίηση των σπουδών
Χρειαζόμασε περισσότερες διδακτικές ώρες, περισσότερες ώρες συνάντησης φοιτητών-καθηγητών, περισσότερες ώρες έρευνας.
Η ιδιωτική εκπαίδευση θα ατονήσει μόνον αν υπάρξει δημόσια εκπαίδευση στο ύψος των περιστάσεων. Η παιδεία πρέπει να είναι δωρεάν και υποχρεωτική μέχρι το απολυτήριο.
Έχουμε ήθη σοσιαλιστικής γραφειοκρατίας. 
Σημαντικές ευθύνες για την κατάσταση των ΑΕΙ […] έχουν όλες οι μεταπολιτευτικές κυβερνήσεις που πήραν λαϊκιστικές και πρόχειρες αποφάσεις.
Όλα έχουν συζητηθεί· κι όλα παραμένουν απαράλλακτα· ή, δεν μένουν απαράλλακτα· επιδεινώνονται. Ακόμα και στην πιο αβάσταχτη κατάσταση υπάρχει περιθώριο επιδείνωσης.
Δεν λέει τίποτα καινούργιο γιατί όλα έχουν συζητηθεί και όλα μένουν τα ίδια. Είμαι ωστόσο περίεργος να καταλάβω: πού ακριβώς διαφωνεί κανείς στα παραπάνω τετριμμένα; 

Σε κάποιο άλλο νήμα μας για το άσυλο φάνηκε να επικρατεί η άποψη ότι καλύτερα να έχουμε έκτροπα παρά να μπει η αστυνομία στα πανεπιστήμια. Αν δεν υπάρχει τρίτη επιλογή, προτιμά κανείς να μην πρέπει να διαλέξει… Είμαι νεοφιλελεύθερος αν αρνούμαι να παγιδευτώ σε δύο εξίσου απεχθείς επιλογές;


----------



## rogne (Oct 1, 2010)

nickel, νομίζω ότι αδικείς κατάφωρα το κείμενο του Γεωργιάδη: το συμπυκνώνεις σε δυο φράσεις, ενώ τις απόψεις της Τριανταφύλλου τις αναπτύσσεις σε 8 καλοδιατυπωμένες θέσεις, με τις οποίες το επίκεντρο της συζήτησης μετατοπίζεται τεχνηέντως στο άσυλο, στις μεθόδους διδασκαλίας και σε στατιστικά στοιχεία. 

Ο Γεωργιάδης όμως δεν λέει μόνο αυτό που παραθέτεις - για την ακρίβεια, το κομματάκι αυτό είναι η επωδός μιας πολύπλευρης και εξαιρετικά ισορροπημένης κρίσης:

_Η συνάντηση των Δελφών ήρθε να αποκαταστήσει μια ισορροπία. Πρόκειται για το έρμα της λογικής που έρχεται να συμπληρώσει το μακροχρόνιο έλλειμμα το οποίο ανέχθηκαν γενιές φοιτητών, καθηγητών, πρυτάνεων. Το έλλειμμα αυτό οφείλεται σε αποφάσεις υπουργών που διαθέτουν ονοματεπώνυμο και πολιτική καταγωγή. Την ανοχή των ελλειμμάτων διασφάλισαν διά πυρός και σιδήρου εντός και εκτός αμφιθεάτρων, με το άλλοθι του πανεπιστημιακού ασύλου, στο όνομα του ευνουχισμού της Δημοκρατίας, οι συνδικαλιστικές οργανώσεις. Η ΠΑΣΚΕ και η ΔΑΠ κυριάρχησαν ως οργανισμοί παροχής υπηρεσιών. Οι υπόλοιπες οργανώσεις της Αριστεράς λειτούργησαν ως χωροφύλακες, άλλοτε ως ΚΝΑΤ, άλλοτε ως προβοκάτσια, άλλοτε ως συνένοχοι.
Οι πανεπιστημιακοί βολεύτηκαν. Οικοδόμησαν τα «χειμερινά τους ανάκτορα» με τη συνδρομή των κοινοτικών προγραμμάτων. Έκτισαν τα μεταπτυχιακά τους. Θήλασαν με ηδονή τα χρήματα των Βρυξελλών. Κατέληξαν να εκλέγονται με διαδικασίες ντροπής. Με τη σειρά τους εξέλεγαν καθηγητές του ιδίου φυράματος συνεχίζοντας το έγκλημα. Στα πανεπιστημιακά τους άντρα απέκλεισαν την είσοδο σε «ενοχλητικούς». Ο μικρόκοσμός τους ήταν ασφαλής. _ 

Λοιπόν, νομίζω ότι έτσι λέγονται όλα, όχι με μονολιθικές καταγγελίες του "ασύλου" και της "τεμπελιάς". Αν τώρα η συνάντηση των Δελφών θα γίνει το "έρμα της λογικής", μένει να δείξει - προσωπικά αμφιβάλλω.

Υ.Γ. Κάπου έχουμε μπερδευτεί πάντως με τα ακρώνυμα των φοιτητικών οργανώσεων: νωρίτερα η ΠΚΣ έγινε ΠΣΚ, εδώ ο Γεωργιάδης γράφει ΠΑΣΚΕ (η συνδικαλιστική οργάνωση του ΠΑΣΟΚ) εννοώντας ΠΑΣΠ (η φοιτητική οργάνωση του ΠΑΣΟΚ). Ανθυπολεπτομέρεια...


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2010)

Θα αδικήσουμε κατάφωρα και τους δύο αν τους διαβάσουμε... στο δικό μου μήνυμα. Να διαβαστούν ολόκληρα τα άρθρα για να διαμορφώσει ο κάθε αναγνώστης τις προσωπικές του απόψεις. Εγώ απλώς κατέθεσα την άποψη ότι ο ένας με απογοήτευσε (περίμενα περισσότερα) και η άλλη δεν με εξέπληξε.

Την Πανσπουδαστική δεν θα την έγραφα ποτέ με τα αρχικά της. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι κάπου θα την έκανα κι εγώ Παρασκευοσαββατοκύριακο... Αλλά πρέπει να είσαι πολύ αφηρημένος για να κάνεις ΠΑΣΚΕ την ΠΑΣΠ. Μπορώ όμως να το καταλάβω (έχω κάνει τις τελευταίες μέρες δύο τέτοιες ωραίες πατάτες).


----------



## rogne (Oct 1, 2010)

Να μετατοπίσω λίγο τη συζήτηση.

Αντίδραση της ΠΟΣΔΕΠ στις κυβερνητικές εξαγγελίες για τα ΑΕΙ. 

Αθώες περιστερές φυσικά και δεν είναι οι πανεπιστημιακοί, αλλά η ΠΟΣΔΕΠ έχει τα δίκια της εδώ, ειδικά στο θέμα της προκήρυξης σχετικά με την «Ενίσχυση Μεταδιδακτόρων Ερευνητών/-τριών», η οποία ανεστάλη, αλλά μπορεί κανείς ακόμα να δει εδώ τα κείμενα της αρχικής πρόσκλησης. Δεν ξέρω λεπτομέρειες για την αντιπαράθεση περί των προγραμμάτων ΘΑΛΗΣ και ΑΡΧΙΜΗΔΗΣ που αναφέρει η "Ε", αλλά κάτι υποψιάζομαι...

Με δυο λόγια: πριν στρέψουμε οριστικά την κουβέντα στα αγαπημένα θέματα της νεοφιλελεύθερης ατζέντας (και συγγνώμη που επαναλαμβάνω τον όρο "νεοφιλελεύθερος", δεν τον εννοώ ως μομφή προς τον nickel ή όποιον άλλο εδώ), "κατάργηση του ασύλου", "εντατικοποίηση", "σύνδεση με την αγορά", "τέλος της μεταπολίτευσης", "πάταξη της γραφειοκρατίας και του λαϊκισμού", κ.λπ., ας ακολουθήσουμε πρώτα, σαν καλοί ...ντετέκτιβ, την πορεία του χρήματος - όχι γιατί έτσι μας αρέσει, καθόλου δεν μας αρέσει, αλλά γιατί αυτή είναι η βασική πραγματικότητα (και το βασικό διακύβευμα) στα ΑΕΙ μας, όπως και παντού αλλού στη δημόσια ζωή της χώρας: ένα ατέλειωτο "νταραβέρι".


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 1, 2010)

> Οι πανεπιστημιακοί βολεύτηκαν. Οικοδόμησαν τα «χειμερινά τους ανάκτορα» με τη συνδρομή των κοινοτικών προγραμμάτων. Έκτισαν τα μεταπτυχιακά τους. Θήλασαν με ηδονή τα χρήματα των Βρυξελλών. Κατέληξαν να εκλέγονται με διαδικασίες ντροπής. Με τη σειρά τους εξέλεγαν καθηγητές του ιδίου φυράματος συνεχίζοντας το έγκλημα. Στα πανεπιστημιακά τους άντρα απέκλεισαν την είσοδο σε «ενοχλητικούς». Ο μικρόκοσμός τους ήταν ασφαλής.



Πόσο μπορώ να βεβαιώσω επακριβώς τα παραπάνω, δεν λέγεται...


----------



## SBE (Oct 2, 2010)

nickel said:


> Την Πανσπουδαστική δεν θα την έγραφα ποτέ με τα αρχικά της. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι κάπου θα την έκανα κι εγώ Παρασκευοσαββατοκύριακο... Αλλά πρέπει να είσαι πολύ αφηρημένος για να κάνεις ΠΑΣΚΕ την ΠΑΣΠ. Μπορώ όμως να το καταλάβω (έχω κάνει τις τελευταίες μέρες δύο τέτοιες ωραίες πατάτες).



Εμείς στο πανεπιστήμιο την Πανσπουδαστική τη λέγαμε πισικάπα. Γιαυτό τα αρχικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2010)

SBE said:


> Εμείς στο πανεπιστήμιο την Πανσπουδαστική τη λέγαμε πισικάπα. Γιαυτό τα αρχικά.


Και στην εποχή μου, πισικάπα ήταν... ;)


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 2, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και στην εποχή μου, πισικάπα ήταν... ;)



Και στη δική μου το ίδιο (βέβαια είναι ενδεχόμενο και οι τρεις εποχές να συμπίπτουν).:)


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Συμπίπτει και η πληροφορία από τη Βικιπαίδεια:

Ιδρύθηκε το 1974. Στην αρχή ονομαζόταν ΠΣΚ (*Πανσπουδαστικές Συνδικαλιστικές Κινήσεις*) αλλά αργότερα μετονομάστηκε σε Πανσπουδαστική Κίνηση Συνεργασίας.

Δεν ξέρουμε πότε έγινε η αλλαγή, αλλά πρέπει να έγινε μετά από σας (μα πόσο νέοι είστε...).


----------



## SBE (Oct 2, 2010)

nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρουμε πότε έγινε η αλλαγή, αλλά πρέπει να έγινε μετά από σας (μα πόσο νέοι είστε...).



Εγώ δεν είμαι αλλά φαίνομαι νεότερη, κύριε πρόεδρε, μετράει;
Και το ΠΣΚ στο πανεπιστήμιο εναλλασσόταν με το Πανσπουδαστική, άρα η αλλαγή είχε ήδη γίνει.


----------



## sarant (Nov 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Συμπίπτει και η πληροφορία από τη Βικιπαίδεια:
> 
> Ιδρύθηκε το 1974. Στην αρχή ονομαζόταν ΠΣΚ (*Πανσπουδαστικές Συνδικαλιστικές Κινήσεις*) αλλά αργότερα μετονομάστηκε σε Πανσπουδαστική Κίνηση Συνεργασίας.
> 
> Δεν ξέρουμε πότε έγινε η αλλαγή, αλλά πρέπει να έγινε μετά από σας (μα πόσο νέοι είστε...).



Δυο χρόνια μετά, μια και αναφέρθηκε από σπόντα στο ιστολόγιομ, ας δοθεί η απάντηση:

Εγώ το 1977 βρήκα στα πανεπιστήμια την Πανσπουδαστική σ.κ. (προφ. πουσουκού ή πισικάπα, αλλά συχνά Πανσπουδαστική), όπου σ.κ. = συνδικαλιστική κίνηση. Και σε σύντμηση κανονικά γραφόταν Πσκ (Π κεφαλαίο, σκ πεζά). Μετά τη διάσπαση της ΚΝΕ το 1989 και του ΚΚΕ το 1991 εμφανίστηκαν οι ΠΚΣ.


----------

